# Hives bought at auction. How should I store them until spring?



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Just store them in the coldest, driest place you can. If there is an AFB risk, make it beeproof via mesh screen top & bottom of stack plus block any holes in the boxes. Also do not allow entry for mice etc who will wreak havoc tunnelling through the combs.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

When I used to buy used equipment, I often found myself with boxes, frames and comb. I would cut out the comb fearing disease. The frames became kindling for one of the fireplaces. Any other woodenware (boxes, excluders, etc.) got scrubbed in a bleach solutions after I hit the sides with a propane torch. I don't mind blackened wood. Especially on the inside where the bees spent their time. After that, I would prime and paint the outside before storing it all away.

The comb went into the solar melter and I'm sure that some of the candles I burn are still from wax which had its origin in old, donated / bought comb. Because I wasn't storing old comb I never worried about wax moth or transmitted disease. During the winter, I'd assemble new frames and foundation and that got me off to a good, clean start the next year.

In my opinion, nothing you do at home will guarantee a clean start but I've personally had great success the way I've done it. I remember when I bought...for $50.....enough solid equipment to double my inventory of woodenware (frames and wax excluded) while, at the same time, giving me enough comb to melt down and make candles for everyone that Christmas. BUT....it took some work to make it all "new' again.


----------



## wrightstuff (Aug 25, 2014)

Ravenseye said:


> When I used to buy used equipment, I often found myself with boxes, frames and comb. I would cut out the comb fearing disease. The frames became kindling for one of the fireplaces. Any other woodenware (boxes, excluders, etc.) got scrubbed in a bleach solutions after I hit the sides with a propane torch. I don't mind blackened wood. Especially on the inside where the bees spent their time. After that, I would prime and paint the outside before storing it all away.
> 
> The comb went into the solar melter and I'm sure that some of the candles I burn are still from wax which had its origin in old, donated / bought comb. Because I wasn't storing old comb I never worried about wax moth or transmitted disease. During the winter, I'd assemble new frames and foundation and that got me off to a good, clean start the next year.
> 
> In my opinion, nothing you do at home will guarantee a clean start but I've personally had great success the way I've done it. I remember when I bought...for $50.....enough solid equipment to double my inventory of woodenware (frames and wax excluded) while, at the same time, giving me enough comb to melt down and make candles for everyone that Christmas. BUT....it took some work to make it all "new' again.


Thanks guys! Thank you for the sound advice. I read something about a spray (chemical?) that I could put on the equipment. I'm not thrilled about chemicals but would it allow me to save the combs? Would the Nebraska winter cold kill any and all diseases/moths etc?


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

I can't imagine anything that would Kill disease within the comb, that would not pollute it. The candlemaker has the best solution.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Burn all of the frames to avoid the possibility of American Foul Brood Disease. Then you can store the supers anywhere you have room.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

How much is that possibility? Could he inspect the frames for evidence of AFB before burning them?


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> How much is that possibility? Could he inspect the frames for evidence of AFB before burning them?


 yes if he is experienced enough to do so this would lower the risk but not eliminate it. better as mark says to be safer and start with new frames. the balance depends on the area and your skill and knowledge of the equipment's history.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Oldtimer said:


> How much is that possibility? Could he inspect the frames for evidence of AFB before burning them?


I would if they were mine. But I know what AFB scale looks like. Maybe you have heard the saying, "There's no such thing as a free cat."? Bee equipment is the same way from where I think most inexperienced beekeepers are as far as Disease knowledge is concerned.

I have seen many an apiary which had hives that needed burning year after year, until I figured out what the source was. The beekeeper was given truck loads of equipment 25 or 30 years earlier and had been using that equipment. Every time, as an Apiary Inspector I marked up hives for him to burn, because they were infected w/ AFB, he would and then would get more equipment down from his barn and put new bees on it only to have me mark them up too.

I don't know what the OPer knows, but he doesn't strike me as someone intimate w/ AFB. So I think he'd be safest cutting his losses and burning the combs, or rendering them for their wax.


----------



## beegineer (Jul 5, 2011)

Check out Bush bees .com frequently ask questions


----------



## wrightstuff (Aug 25, 2014)

You guys are amazing! Thanks for taking the time. I will attempt to include some pics here. To my untrained eye, the frames look good and clean. I probably have 40 super frames with and they all look about the same. Does everyone agree that I should torch the inside of my boxes? I sanded them inside and out and then painted them, but I see now that isn't going to ward off any diseases. Would dipping each one in bleach water do the same trick? Anyway, take a look at the frames (if I can get photos up) and let me know if you think I should burn frames as well. There are boxes of wood to make frames and some wax sheets. I purchased the set up at a farm auction where there were several combined estates. I am going to try and find the owner and ask about hive history. I'm not sure why they were put up for sale. I missed out on a honey extractor, wax melter, and honey buckets. I was lucky enough to get about everything else which was a couple of pick-up loads.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

If it all looks as new as these examples I'd go ahead and use them. What do the brood combs look like?


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

SQKCRK knows this subject intimately - pay attention to what he has to say. Be especially wary of any older comb. Some states will inspect used equipment for you. If yours does, I encourage you to take advantage of that service.

Be wary too of any equipment where the comb has been removed prior to your acquiring it (IE frames in boxes that obviously once held comb.)


----------



## beegineer (Jul 5, 2011)

Wrightstuff before I went melting and burning I would join a bee club ( Nebraska beekeepers association) and find a local chapter , ask someone to look at your wooden ware and you could also get a jump on ordering your bees for next spring just my thoughts I would listen to old timer, drawn comb is real handy for a new beek.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

you can not tell much looking at the boxes. look at the drawn comb. what you showed looks fine. if the brood comb looks this clean, it will be darker, then I too would use it. not much point in charring the boxes if every thing looks perfect. my own feelings are that if the boxes are infected [with AFB] burn them too. the AFB spores are invisible to the eye, they are not affected by chlorine or any other chemical sanitizer or wash. post some brood comb pictures for mark to take a look at if you can.


----------



## wrightstuff (Aug 25, 2014)

What I bought consisted of no brood comb or frames that had been put together.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

then I would use the stuff myself. I am fortunately in a fairly low AFB area, so based on what you have shown everything looks fine.


----------



## Buzzlightyear (Dec 4, 2013)

If there is an irradiating place near by that would be the ticket.
Wires look on the outside of the comb?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

To me it's the frames that did not have brood are a problem, there is no way to tell if the hive had AFB or not.

Anyhow, a chat with the previous owner will hopefully clear it up.


----------



## wrightstuff (Aug 25, 2014)

I contacted the widow of the previous owner. She reported that he never had any problems that she knows of. I was relieved to hear that.


----------

